# PERF. MAXIMALE: OUI ou NON?



## ivremort (4 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

suite au forum sur le bruit du IMac G5, quelques-un d'entre nous se posent la question suivante:

y a-t-il un quelconque désavantage, mis à part la consommation d'énergie et l'éventuel bruit supplémentaire que cela engendre, à mettre son ordi (IMac G5 en l'occurrence chez moi), sur performance "maximale"?

Est-ce que cela risque d'abîmer plus rapidemen plus processeur, l'écran, que sais-je? Que conseille Apple? Que disent les spécialistes? Et vous, vous mettez sur quoi?

Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'en perf max, l'ordinateur est beaucoup plus fluide.


----------



## calvin (4 Février 2005)

faut pas ecouter toutes les conneries qu'on raconte

j'ai longuement teste l'imac avant de me decider pour de bon, j'ai mis perf max au lieu d'auto sur l'imac au magasin, je l'ai longuement utilise et il ne fait pas plus de bruit qu'en auto

par contre les perf s'en ressentent


----------



## mam16 (4 Février 2005)

Salut,
Question toute bête, comment fait-on pour passer en "performance maximale"  ?...........


----------



## ivremort (4 Février 2005)

Préférences système -> économiseur d'énergie -> options.


----------



## Mille Sabords (4 Février 2005)

> Calvin
parle pour toi ! je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir un iMac aussi dicret en automatique qu'en perf maximales

pour mettre les perf au maximum : preferencs systeme / économiseur d'énergie / option


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> faut pas ecouter toutes les conneries qu'on raconte
> 
> j'ai longuement teste l'imac avant de me decider pour de bon, j'ai mis perf max au lieu d'auto sur l'imac au magasin, je l'ai longuement utilise et il ne fait pas plus de bruit qu'en auto
> 
> par contre les perf s'en ressentent



Ouai et on va pas faire de ton cas une généralité ok ? 

Moi j'ai pu faire le test sur un imac g5, vu que j'entends pas le bouzin et que je voulais m'assurer qu'il n'avait pas le syndrome roulette de dentiste, j'ai mis sur "perfs max", je suis allé exprès sur macg avec safari, dans la fenêtre ou je suis en train de vous écrire en ce moment même et là les ventilos sont montés en puissance et la roulette de dentiste c'est fait entendre, et là je me suis dit, ok... en effet dans une pièce silencieuse c'est super désagréable, mais tous les imac n'ont pas ce syndrome heureusement.

Sinon pour coller un peu plus au sujet, on peut logiquement penser que max c'est + que auto et que donc on use prématurément, mais on cramera le processeur dans 20 ans au lieur de 25 ? En général, tout lâche avant le processeur. Maintenant, moins un mac tourne à fond, moins il a chaud, et moins il a chaud mieux c'est pour lui. Quand je vois que l'imac tourne à 58/60°C en utilisation courante, je me dis que c'est pas mal quand même, un peu comme un portable, en comparaison mon PM est entre 36° en mode nap (éco) et 45° sinon.

Un imac G5 lors d'une canicule ça va donner quoi ? On verra.

En tout cas, tu peux y aller pour les perfs MAX, c'est fait pour tourner un ordinateur


----------



## benamad (5 Février 2005)

pour calvin : comme pour millessabords le bruit est plus present de facon evidente en performance max. Ce qui est logique : a partir du moment ou on entend le ventilo du processeur il est normal de plus l'entendre en perf max (on entend clairement l'augmentation de la vitesse de rotation et surtout il monte plus vite a plein regime).

Je me pose aussi ces questions sur l'usure et les cotés "negatifs" de mettre tout le temps en perf max suite a une remarque du chef de la bidouille Lionel (qui n'est pas n'importe qui quand meme) deconseillent fortement l'utilisation des perfs max ("plus de bruit plus d'usure") mais ca a surpris aussi sur MB. c'est vrai que l'imac est tres chaud quand on regarde les temperatures internes ...

Mais bon c'est frustrant d'attendre un peu qu'une apppli se lance alors que l'on sait que ca serait immediat en perf max 

Bon allez jaiipatoucompris on va dire que tu as raison


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> me un portable, en comparaison mon PM est entre 36° en mode nap (éco) et 45° sinon.
> 
> Un imac G5 lors d'une canicule ça va donner quoi ? On verra.



J'ose à peine y penser mais Apple n'a pas fait de test comme c'est le cas de tous les produits pour déterminer une plage de températures de fonctionnement?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Préférences système -> économiseur d'énergie -> options.



Ben tiens, je vais tester ça moi aussi.


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai et on va pas faire de ton cas une généralité ok ?
> 
> Moi j'ai pu faire le test sur un imac g5, vu que j'entends pas le bouzin et que je voulais m'assurer qu'il n'avait pas le syndrome roulette de dentiste, j'ai mis sur "perfs max", je suis allé exprès sur macg avec safari, dans la fenêtre ou je suis en train de vous écrire en ce moment même et là les ventilos sont montés en puissance et la roulette de dentiste c'est fait entendre, et là je me suis dit, ok... en effet dans une pièce silencieuse c'est super désagréable, mais tous les imac n'ont pas ce syndrome heureusement.
> 
> ...




de toute facon, en cas de canicule, la temperature de l'air en france n'atteint pas ou alors ne depasses pas de bcp 50°
imagines, sinon, on serait tous morts !

donc y a pas a s'en faire, c'est largement dans la plage d'utilisation des ordis

ca me fait rire, a chaque fois qu'on parle de la canicule, on a l'impression qu'il va faire 80°...


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, en cas de canicule, la temperature de l'air en france n'atteint pas ou alors ne depasses pas de bcp 50°
> imagines, sinon, on serait tous morts !
> 
> donc y a pas a s'en faire, c'est largement dans la plage d'utilisation des ordis
> ...



oui mais de l'air qu entre dans ton iMac à 40° ça refroidi beaucoup moins bien que de l'air qui entre à 20° ... J'ai fait l'expérience avec mon PC la température moyenne interne varie proportionnellement avec la température externe, c'est logique. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que dans ma boite la salle des serveurs est climatisée.


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> oui mais de l'air qu entre dans ton iMac à 40° ça refroidi beaucoup moins bien que de l'air qui entre à 20° ..



Merci, un peu de bon sens quand même   On appelle ça un échange thermique Calvin


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci, un peu de bon sens quand même   On appelle ça un échange thermique Calvin


 
 arretes de faire le malin


 les serveurs sont hautement sensibles de part leur importance et en plus ils sont empiles les uns sur les autres


 mais pour les postes individuels, si les ordis etaient aussi peu fiables, ils auraient tous claque lors de la canicule

 a mon boulot, pas loin de 10000 ordinateurs, de marques differentes, aucun n'a crame lors de la canicule alors qu'il y avait pas de clim


 en plus, puisque tu te sens l'ame d'un scientifique, tu devrais etre le premier a savoir qu'a fortes temperatures, entre un humain et un ordi, lequel souffrirait le plus....


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> arretes de faire le malin
> 
> 
> les serveurs sont hautement sensibles de part leur importance et en plus ils sont empiles les uns sur les autres
> ...



http://www.unixtech.be/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3319

http://www.largeur.com/expArt.asp?artID=1372


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2005)

T'aimes bien la polémique toi hein, mon propos de départ c'était juste que mon PM tourne à 34° parce qu'il fait 19° dans la pièce, si je passe à 27° voir 30° bah le mac va monter à 50° facile parce que l'échange thermique sera moins bon. Alors si l'imac est à 60° dans une pièce à 19°, je voudrais bien voir la gueule qu'il va faire dans une pièce à 30° et surtout le bruit, on va atteindre des limites très rapidement. Demande aux utilisateurs d'imac DV pendant la canicule, ces imacs qui sont refroidis uniquement par dissipation thermique, certains ont cramés tout simplement.

Pendant la canicule, les PC sont tombés comme des mouches, ça faisait le bonheur du JT de Pernot y paraît   




> en plus, puisque tu te sens l'ame d'un scientifique, tu devrais etre le premier a savoir qu'a fortes temperatures, entre un humain et un ordi, lequel souffrirait le plus....



Et ????  C'est quoi le rapport ?    Je sais pas, faudrait faire un bilan, y a eu 3000 morts je crois, faudrait voir combien de pc ont claqué, mais ça me paraît être un calcul d'assez mauvais goût. En tout cas un humain à x façons de refroidir son corps, le PC, lui n'en a que 2, la dissipation et l'échange thermique.


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

renseignes toi un minimum sur ces morts avant de sortir ca


il a fait aussi chaud en france cet ete la que dans certaines regions tres peuplees d'australie et pourtant y a pas de morts en australie par milliers que je sache

enfin, verifies bien quelles categories de personnes sont mortes en france...



bon, je vais pas continuer, tu es monsieur je sais tout

allez, on va te donner raison, nos imac vont crever l'ete prochain, on peut deja commencer a paniquer comme des malades


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2005)

A vous entendre je dois avoir extemement de la chance...

Mon iMac G5 est en perf mac depuis le premier jour, mi-decemvre 2004. C'est la raison pour laquelle je peux faire tourner en permanent folding@home (version shell), seti@home en des encodage ffmpegX. 

Avec tout ça Safari, Mail, iTunes qui tournent sans aucune rupture, une merveille de machine...

Actuellement à la place de Mail et iTunes, j'ai Safari et iPhoto 05 (je prépare un portfolio pour mes copines  ) qui tournent en plus de folding et seti.

Pas un bruit, juste un tout léger souffle et je viens de toucher l'écran, pas plus chaud que ma télé. Elle n'es plus arretée depuis... que je l'ai reçu. Juste quelques redémarrages après chaque mise à jour...

Je suis hyper content de cette machine...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> renseignes toi un minimum sur ces morts avant de sortir ca
> 
> 
> il a fait aussi chaud en france cet ete la que dans certaines regions tres peuplees d'australie et pourtant y a pas de morts en australie par milliers que je sache
> ...



Mais tu m'emmerdes, c'est toi qui parle de tout et de n'importe quoi. J'ai juste au départ émis un doute sur la capacité de l'imac G5 à fonctionner dans un environnement trop chaud ? C'est un crime de se poser des questions ? Alors arrête un peu tu me saoules t'es buté comme un flic.


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

tu t'emportes pour rien

je te faisais remarquer que les macs n'etaient pas non plus des machines a ce point fragiles et que la marge de fonctionnement etait largement suffisante pour resister amplement a 50° en exterieur

faut pas non comparer des pc de merdes montes avec des composants bas de gamme et apple qui sait tres bien optimiser l'interieur de ses ordis


ce qui est chiant, c'est que t'es parti dans tes theories d'echanges thermiques....

c'est pas gentil pour les flics


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2005)

OK, on fait la paix alors


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

je m'exuse


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2005)

Moi aussi


----------



## calvin (5 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>




lol

je refuse de faire la fille


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Février 2005)

Arrêtez. On va chialer !
Vous me laisserez un petit calvinjaipatoukompri de côté.   
PS : si vous avez la réponse à ma question sur les barettes mém (sujet : quel CAS...), ça serait trop sympa.


----------

